# Cavan Seenplatte



## Regentaucher (3. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ein paar Kumpels wollen mit mir zur Cavan Seeplatte in Irland. War von euch schon mal einer dort?

Soll ja sehr schön sein...


----------



## Uwe_H (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Cavan Seenplatte*

@Regentaucher: Die Gegend ist nicht sehr schön...die Gegend ist gigantisch...es ist ein Traum dort die Landschaft zu sehen...
Ich war vor 2 Jahren ganz in der Nähe in Carrick-on-Shannon und haben mal einen Tag einen Ausflug durch die Gegend gemacht...fantastisch...

Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen wie es dort mit der Fischerei steht...


----------



## Regentaucher (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Cavan Seenplatte*

Danke Uwe...bin ich mal gespannt. Denke schon das es da gute Hechte gibt, allerdings würden mich die Brownies auch reizen...

In einem anderem Thread ist unsere Behausung als "urige Holzhütte" bezeichnet worden - gute Aussichten |supergri


----------



## PTA Andreas (23. September 2005)

*AW: Cavan Seenplatte*

Ich will da jetzt im November auch hin. Hat von Euch schon jemand "Winter"Erfahrungen dort gesammelt??

Danke für Eure Infos!


----------



## The_Duke (24. September 2005)

*AW: Cavan Seenplatte*

Ich war schon im Gebiet Cavan-Seenplatte, genauer gesagt in Killshandra.
Liegt ziemlich im Norden, gar nicht weit von Enniskillen.
Haben dort in einem alten Herrenhaus...Castle Hamillton...gewohnt.
Die fischereilichen Gegebenheiten sind gigantisch! Wir hatten sogar einen Haussee exklusiv nur für uns und das war keine mickrige Pfütze!
Es erwarten dich ca. 365 Seen und andere Gewässer...und es besteht echt die Gefahr, daß man sich verzettelt! 
Egal wo du unterwegs bist...du stolperst über schöne Stellen noch und nöcher!
Mit der Fliege kannste schicke Brownies überlisten...ich hatte die Fuchtel immer im Auto und wenn wir unterwegs waren und über kleine Bäche und Flüsschen gefahren sind, haben wir einfach angehalten und ein paar Würfe gemacht.
Vielleicht einen Tipp....wenn du genau weisst wohin es geht, besorge dir von dem Gebiet in deiner Nähe die entsprechenden topografischen Karten im Maßstab 1:100000.
Die erleichtern dir das Auffinden von kleineren Fließgewässern, die manche schöne getupfte Überraschung enthalten können.
Auf diesen Karten findest du auch Feldwege eingezeichnet und da in Irland scheinbar Durchfahrtsverbotsschilder nahezu unbekannt sind, sind sie eine große Hilfe.
Eine gute Straßenkarte im Maßstab 1:500000 oder kleiner erleichtert dir die Orientierung im größeren Rahmen.
Zu beziehen über geosmile...klick HIER 
Als Straßenkarte ist die ADAC-Karte im Maßstab 1:350000 zu empfehlen oder auch die Marco Polo im Maßstab 1:300000. Beide Karten enthalten noch Zusatzinfos über sehenswerte Orte...


----------



## -=KDD=- (26. September 2005)

*AW: Cavan Seenplatte*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war schon im Gebiet Cavan-Seenplatte, genauer gesagt in Killshandra.
> Liegt ziemlich im Norden, gar nicht weit von Enniskillen.
> Haben dort in einem alten Herrenhaus...Castle Hamillton...gewohnt.
> Die fischereilichen Gegebenheiten sind gigantisch! Wir hatten sogar einen Haussee exklusiv nur für uns und das war keine mickrige Pfütze!
> ...


Gleiches Haus, gleiche Meinung,...
Ich war auch vor 2 Jahren da, und kann nur sagen geil....
Diese Woche geht es wieder auf die Insel!


----------



## marius2000 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Cavan Seenplatte*

hi,frank hier..ich war auch schon des öfteren in der seenplatte,hauptsächlich in den monaten märz april mai...da waren die fangergebnisse gigantisch genauso wie die angelplätze und die landschaft.letztes jahr allerdings war ich ausnahmsweis mal im august-september da lief so gut wie gar nichts.als wenn irland dann auf jeden fall im frühjahr dort bin ich im april nächstes jahr auch wieder   petri


----------

